
California May Go Dark This Summer, and Most Aren't Ready - lnguyen
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2019-05-12/california-may-go-dark-this-summer-and-most-aren-t-ready
======
leed25d
Would it do any good to put those transmission lines underground for the most
part?

~~~
Arnt
That would make them safe until the next earthquake, which is probably a lot
better than "until the coming summer" but you never know.

Digging is expensive though.

At home a similar problem is solved by having someone walk along the cables
every few months, clearing undergrowth and felling trees as necessary. Also
expensive, but the electricity network is reliable (and and as a side effect,
so is the supply of Christmas trees).

